# Help with lab numbers



## teri827 (Sep 19, 2012)

My doctor referred me to an endocrinologist because of my TSH number (suspected Graves). I can't tell anything from these numbers other than the TSH is low. Everything else seems to be fine. Can anyone help? Thanks!

TSH 0.12 (0.47-4.53) LOW
T Uptake 31.7 (23.5-40.6%)
T3 Total 142 (65-170)
T4 Total 7.8 (4.6-12.0)
t4 Free 1.16 (.84-2.26)
Thyroglobulin Antibody 0.17 (0.0-0.9)
Thyroid Anti Microsomal Antibody <0.3 (0.0-9.0)
ANA Negative


----------



## teri827 (Sep 19, 2012)

I had a couple more labs done and had an ultrasound. Here are the results:

T3 Free 3.61 (2.50-4.30)
Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobulin 89 (<=122%)
TSH Receptor Antibody <0.90 (<=1.75)
Vitamin D 25-Hydroxy 12 (>30) LOW

Ultrasound:
Right lobe measures 4.7 x 1.4 x 1.8 cm volume is 6.3 cc
There are benign appearing colloid cyst and adenomatous nodule within inferior aspect measuring 0.7 x 1.1 cm and 0.2 x 0.5 cm
Isthmus measures 0.3 cm
Left lobe measures 4.4 x 1.1 x 1.7 cm volume 4.4 cc. There is benign appearing 0.2 x 0.5 adenomatous nodule at inferior aspect

Impression:
There are subcentimeter benign-appearing nodules and colloid cysts
There is no abnormal enlargement of thyroid gland
There is no abnormal suspicious hypoechoic mass or abnormal calcifications

I originally went in to the doctor for stomachaches and occasional diarrhea, hair loss, inability to lose pregnancy weight, and some major joint pain. I am 35 years old and I have had six successful pregnancies and one unexplained stillbirth about 2 years ago if that helps at all. My daughter just turned one, so I'm not sure if any of this can be related to pregnancy or not. I'm really just looking for answers and a solution so I can walk without pain every time I get up.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

teri827 said:


> I had a couple more labs done and had an ultrasound. Here are the results:
> 
> T3 Free 3.61 (2.50-4.30)
> Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobulin 89 (<=122%)
> ...


It would appear you are hyperthyroid even though TSH does not reflect and that would be due to the Trab (Thyroid receptor antibodies) keeping things in line against the TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin.)

What does your doctor have to say about all this? Your clinical symptoms suggest hyper also.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, and welcome! Sorry I missed your original post, teri.

Your T4 free in your first post is a bit low in the range. And your Vitamin D is way under the normal range--that can cause symptoms. Did your doctor discuss your Vitamin D deficiency and what to do about it?


----------



## teri827 (Sep 19, 2012)

My doctor has the bedside manner of a brick wall. She had her secretary call me and tell me to take a vitamin D supplement and to go see an endocrinologist. I made an appointment for the 16th, so I guess I'll see what the endo has to say


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

teri827 said:


> My doctor has the bedside manner of a brick wall. She had her secretary call me and tell me to take a vitamin D supplement and to go see an endocrinologist. I made an appointment for the 16th, so I guess I'll see what the endo has to say


I sometimes wonder what leads people to go into medicine if they have little capacity for empathic human interaction. With a surgeon, I understand (and as long as they're a great surgeon, I don't care about bedside manner so much), but with a "regular" MD, I don't get it sometimes.

With the Vitamin D, you might have the best luck if you take it with meals, and not too much over the course of a day...definitely not too much all at once, as you can only absorb so much at a time.

I do wonder if you might have other deficiencies, too, such as iron and B12. Were those tested? Might be worth exploring.


----------



## teri827 (Sep 19, 2012)

Iron and B12 are both on the lower end of normal. That is unusual for me for the iron because every time I've been tested since I was a kid, my iron has always come back high. But it's hard to get a doctor to look at a "normal" result and get them to realize that it is not normal for me.

I've been taking the Vitamin D with meals. None of the vitamin deficiencies are new to me because my son has Crohn's disease, so I've been dealing with his supplements for a while.

Thanks for your responses! I really don't feel like my thyroid is the issue but I can't get any definitive answers as to what the problem is. And I refuse to believe that this is just what 35 feels like! Because if that is true, I won't even be able to walk by the age of 50.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

teri827 said:


> Iron and B12 are both on the lower end of normal. That is unusual for me for the iron because every time I've been tested since I was a kid, my iron has always come back high. But it's hard to get a doctor to look at a "normal" result and get them to realize that it is not normal for me.
> 
> I've been taking the Vitamin D with meals. None of the vitamin deficiencies are new to me because my son has Crohn's disease, so I've been dealing with his supplements for a while.
> 
> Thanks for your responses! I really don't feel like my thyroid is the issue but I can't get any definitive answers as to what the problem is. And I refuse to believe that this is just what 35 feels like! Because if that is true, I won't even be able to walk by the age of 50.


Well; wait a tick!! Why don't you feel your thyroid is at issue here? Just curious since all your tests and symptoms point to it.


----------



## teri827 (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry ... I meant to say I don't believe my thyroid is the only issue. Is it really possible to have that many symptoms when most of the labs fall well within the normal range? My thyroid might be causing some of it, but I think the vitamin d levels are a big contributor too. The question is why is my vitamin d level so low? Can that be caused by the thyroid as well?

Also, the symptoms point to thyroid, but also to many other autoimmune diseases. There is so much overlap that I believe it's not always possible to determine exactly what is causing each symptom. My son has Crohn's disease and his thyroid is perfect, yet we share a lot of the same symptoms, and I definitely do not have Crohn's. Hopefully I will find some answers soon


----------

